# Heavy Periods



## sam1 (May 21, 2003)

Hello, Sam again ,

I wondered, I have very, very heavy periods each month, sorry to go into such detail, but quite thick, heavy blood clotting. Is there any way of telling if I am actually miscarrying or if it is just a heavy period? 

Sam


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

sam1 said:


> Hello, Sam again ,
> 
> I wondered, I have very, very heavy periods each month, sorry to go into such detail, but quite thick, heavy blood clotting. Is there any way of telling if I am actually miscarrying or if it is just a heavy period?
> 
> Sam


In general a miscarriage is extremely heavy and often needs hospitalisation. If you are worried ask your GP/clinic to follow it up. You might simply need a D&C.

Good luck!!

Peter


----------

